# autotrail chiftain 2008



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

can any one tell me if it has Satellite Navigation as there was a read up on a site and at looks like it is fitted but i don't think so can any one help :?:


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

I think it has a monitor for TV/freeview/DVD/reversing, but no sat nav.

My 2006 Cheyenne has Smartnav fitted, but I think they've (wisely) stopped wasting money on that particular system now.

We use a freestanding TomTom - moves from M/H to car, and to next M/H etc.


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

You get the extra goodies i.e. cab air con, home entertainment centre, recess awning, reversing camera, flip-down colour TV monitor if you spec the SE pack...great vale @ £849 but no sat nav

Hope this helps

john


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Ytank we have an Autotrail chieftain on a 55plate it came with the se pack it did have smart nav from the previous owner but the subscription had expired before we brought it. We have since brought one a Mcgellen which came from our local motor factors 
Lin


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

ok thanks to all just there was something on freedom web site about it i have tom tom my self but some time not m/h friendly as some tight roads for a big van my last van was big but this one is 4ft bigger


----------

